#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός προσφορών και υπολογισμός εγγυήσεων

## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο.
Μια λίγο διαφορετική έκδοση ως προς τη μορφοποίηση είναι η παρακάτω:

----------


## nico_con

Ωραίο, αλλά έλεγξέ το ξανά, γιατί έχασες λίγο τους υπολογισμούς απ' ότι είδα.

----------


## Xάρης

Τώρα νομίζω ότι είναι εντάξει.

----------

